# Channel Catfish And Punch Baits/Dip Baits



## lukejhoward

Hey everybody,

Since the weather here in central Ohio has been so unusually cold for so long, my cabin fever is at an all time high and my only way of "scratching" my fishing itch lately has been to organize tackle and do some research on new techniques, places to fish, etc. I am also a college student - athlete so my window of opportunity to get out is also minimized my this factor in the winter months. I'm sure a lot of you guys are feeling the cabin fever right about now as well. 

I am still relatively new to the wonderful world of fishing and I love to get on these forums and soak up as much information as possible. When I began to get into fishing, I almost exclusively targeted bass. Bass continue to be my primary target species but I would really like to put some more effort into channel catfish in order to add some variety to this upcoming spring/summer season. 

So, as far as punch baits and dip baits go, what do you all like to use and how do you like to rig it? I'm talking brand of bait, flavor of bait, hook type, dip worms vs dip tubes vs sponge hooks,etc. I am aware that a lot of different products work and it's really all a matter of preference but I just like to hear some thoughts from local anglers. I believe this is always the most valuable information you can get. 

Also, if any of you are central Ohioans, feel free to pitch in on your favorite reservoir/river/lake etc. for channel cats. I'm not looking for spots; part of the fun for me is finding my own spots and exploring bodies of water. I'm just curious as to what part if town you all enjoy going to for your channel cat fix. 

Thank you all again for always being so informative and kind. This forum and the people on it have been nothing but awesome to me so far and I am happy to be a part of it. 

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## catmando

Luke, Invest in a cast net. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger

Dip baits are garbage. Use waxworms to catch bluegills then use cut bait.


----------



## whodeynati

Cast net some shad. Then cut them guys up.


----------



## lukejhoward

Thank you for the replies gents. I'm completely aware of the fact that natural baits are ultimately the best option every time since this is actually what channels eat. However, I think it's a stretch to say that dip baits are "garbage". I have done some reading on dip baits and punch baits and it seems to me that they are a convenient alternative to cut baits and other traditional baits. So in the context of convenience, I like the idea of exploring the world of dip baits. I do appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## lukejhoward

I suppose I should add this: I am not very familiar with how to use a cast net and I guess I just figure that fishing out of a kayak with dip baits, shrimp, or other prepared baits would be easiest. It's not like people don't catch catfish with dip baits. They obviously work well to some degree. If someone believes that there is an efficient way to deploy a cast net, rely on it to bring me shad, devise a way to store the shad on the kayak, and go through all of the preparation then please explain. I just think that it would be more efficient to use baits that require minimal preparation. That type of system interests me.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I've used dip baits of all kinds colors and smells and never caught catfish. I did try them a lot years ago and never had any luck. I started using real bait and have never turned back.


----------



## sammerguy

lukejhoward said:


> Thank you for the replies gents. I'm completely aware of the fact that natural baits are ultimately the best option every time since this is actually what channels eat. However, I think it's a stretch to say that dip baits are "garbage". I have done some reading on dip baits and punch baits and it seems to me that they are a convenient alternative to cut baits and other traditional baits. So in the context of convenience, I like the idea of exploring the world of dip baits. I do appreciate the feedback though.


Let's put it this way: Dip baits are garbage COMPARED to cut bait. I am talking catching 2x-3x times the number of fish per night versus dip/dough bait. Seriously, if you love catfishing get a cast net and use if a few times. It just takes some practice. If you are absolutely opposed to getting once just catch some bluegill and cut them up. 

As far as using them in a kayak, do it that same way you would a dip or dough bait. Cut the shad/bluegill up and put them in a heavy ziplock bag. Take out a piece and use it as you need it. The bait doesn't have to be kept alive unless you really want it to be for flatheads.


----------



## Salmonid

typically dip baits work ok in the spring when fish are hungry and near the banks, often youll catch lots of smaller fish with it, but once you start looking for bigger fish, youll need to move to the shad, once you get the net figured out, catching bait is half the fun.. fresh shad is all we tourney guys use for lake channels.

Youtube has a million videos on how to throw a cast net, search for throwing a 5' cast bet, no need to watch how they throw bigger ones as the 5' one is the biggest Ohio allows, avail at WM for about 36 bucks.

Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A

I have seen people use and used dip baits myself. Do they work, sure. They are a great option if you don't have anything else. I always liked to put it in a piece of surgical mesh, like I do with livers. They can work ok, but as others have posted the bigger ones are hard to come by.

An in between method my uncle used, that worked very well for big ones was to catch some smaller fish. Cats, gills, crappie, etc. and put them in a big pickle jar with just a little water. Then put them in the sun for a few days kinda like tea. Then freeze the the jar in a chest freezer. He'd kill'em all night long using fermented fish wrapped with pantyhose or the mesh bag oranges come it. I couldn't stand the smell of them long enough to bait my own hook (cause he thawed them partially) so I stuck with worms! You could literally make those fish into a lumpy mashed potato paste and he would after they were thawed out enough. 

I stuck with worms and let him "chum" beside me. I never aught as much as he did, but I also didn't smell like I ate the bait either.

Mr. A


----------



## lukejhoward

Wow very interesting technique mr. A! Also, since mr. A. Brought up livers what do you all think about chicken liver?


----------



## TurtleJugger

Chicken livers work good. I always let them age in the sun a bit. I use panty hoes to keep it on my hook.


----------



## Salmonid

Chicken Livers work good except if your in an area with softshell turtles, they will swarm in and once that happens, the cats leave the area..

Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A

Salmonid said:


> Chicken Livers work good except if your in an area with softshell turtles, they will swarm in and once that happens, the cats leave the area..
> 
> Salmonid


Amen! Any time I have caught a turtle the cats were done in that area for the night.

Mr. A


----------



## catmando

Get a castnet. Who wans to deal with chicken livers and salmonella. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaun69007

I always do my annual Ice off shad catch. I only keep the swimmers and the ones that are dead but still have the eyes in so they are fresh. I load up my freezer early in the season and use them as needed. I always try for fresh shad with the net everytime I go but I will bring some frozen just in case. Shad apparently is priced like Rock Lobster at bait shops and most of the stuff you do find/buy is half rotten and distgusting. I bought some shad down at Dillon Falls bait shop last year and the lady told me I just got these in and they are fresh "swimming this morning". Apparently the shad was either thawed and froze seven times or a HEAVY long cut chewer becasue the whole cheek was rotted completely out and had absolutely no blood left in it and was mushy.


----------



## lukejhoward

I really appreciate all of the feedback guys. Obviously a lot of you are very partial to fresh cut bait caught with a cast net...at some point I would love to try using fresh cut bait, but for now I really enjoy the thought of being able to get my bait at a grocery store or sporting goods store. As far as I have read elsewhere, prepared/grocery store baits can very nearly keep up with fresh cut bait when trying to pursue channels. Speaking of grocery store baits, any opinions on that subject? Any of you guys have good luck with hot dogs, shrimp, cheese, spam, etc.? Anything crazy that you guys have found that works well?


----------



## sammerguy

Bag baits will work but it is just not nearly as good a cut bait, no matter what you read. I used it for years, and when I learned about cut bait I never went back. It is just better. I can honestly say that I caught more and bigger cats in the last 3-4 years than in the entire rest of my life (37 years) that I used dough bait and dip bait.

The dough bait really only works early on in the year and you'll tend to get the smaller fish. If you can stomach using night crawlers that would be a better bait than dough IMHO.


----------



## 33highland

I'm on board with everyone else on the natural cut bait but if you want to get a little fix i'll give you a project that you can do now, use anytime and put back in the fridge until its gone and i'll guarantee you will catch fish without a doubt.... O.k. go purchase the best quality liver you can get your hands on (some are a lot bigger ). Get you some alum powder and a bottle of anise extract ( both are in the spice/flavoring isle). Pour your liver out on a plate and separate(CUT) the two chunks and lay them out on a paper towel to dry some.(pat dry)--then pour a alum on another plate. take each piece of liver and dip and coat thoroughly and start placing them back into the original container. IF its not sticking cause you get it too dry just sprinkle some over it in the tub. Once you have 1 layer of liver pour several drops or so of anise oil over the first layer. repeat this process until the tub is full and store in the fridge until you are ready to fish. the longer it sits the better, the alum toughens the liver and the anise.. well you will see.. After a few days in the fridge just give it a shake or two just to make sure it is all mixed well. Pretty much you will have a bottle of alum and a bottle of anise per tub of liver. You probably don't need a whole bottle of anise per tub but I like it strong.You can also add fresh liver to the tub later to stretch it out some too....you better make plenty...lol


----------



## crackerjack

All of the above mentioned baits will work for channels. And while I don't disagree with the notion that smaller more opportunistic cats tend to go for dips/stinkbaits/etc., if you just want to have some fun catching fish your baiting possibilities are really only limited by your imagination. I have had success with hotdogs and Spam... sweetcorn, powerbait catfish nuggets ....I'm even fiddling with a few boilie recipes for this spring. Trying different baits and finding what works best for you can be half the fun!


----------



## JohnPD

I think cutbait is the way to go, either a bluegill since theyre easy to catch, or shad as others have said, then the chicken livers would be my next choice, then worms. Chanel cats are easier to catch than others imo.


----------



## rustyfish

Went out last week. The night before my wife was cleaning out the fridge and found some forgotten chicken breast that had started to turn.

While holding my nose I chopped it up, poured in some liver blood and added several shakes of garlic powder then left it sit overnight. Unfortunately it turned into a short trip but it sure did work for the 3-4 hours I was out. I was also using liver and shrimp. Liver got a few small bites, shrimp had the same and caught a 10" hybrid bass, but my chicken landed me 4 channels and a good size buffalo. Two of the channels were just over 25". The small fish did not bother it, I did miss a few on chicken but they were all hard bites and fast runs.


----------



## bassfisher0869

wow i think you are reading into PETA or something worrying that you are going to hurt a fish by cutting them up so use as bait . it is very much ok to go catch a few blue gills via net or hook and use them as bait. do you think you are going to hurt the blue gill population because trust me you are not. you can never never ever replace the smell, feel, or color of a live bait. even though most dip baits still have traces of fish in them its still not the same. plus you dont have to pay anything for the blue gills you catch.


----------



## rustyfish

But in the middle of winter or really anytime out of season it can be hard to come across live bait. That is when dip baits or grocery baits really com in handy.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Cut bait is definitely a formula for success. I prefer live bait myself though. Creek chubs to be exact but, hard time of year to get them. I was "lucky" enough to get some decent sized sucker faced chubs from a local shop few weeks back. $14 a # is too much for me to go that route again. 

Never really used dip baits and such but have seen them get fish for other people a couple of times. Just my opinion but, those bags of blood baits, cat fish nuggets and semi-dried bags of shiners are a giant waist of money. 

As much as I hate to admit it, I have seen hot dogs work very well. Tried shrimp a couple times but never produced for me. As far as liver goes, I have had far more success with bulls then channels but, that's just my experience. 

I have to say, given that my FO channel from last year bit on a live 3" gill, and most others come on fresh gill heads or chubs, live or at least fresh cut are the best way to go. Certainly doesn't mean you can't get fish other ways though. As far as keeping live bait on a yak, they are pretty pricey, but many of them are made with a live well or even a port to set a 5 gallon bucket inside nowadays. 

Now I just want to know what wal mart everyones going to that stocks casting nets. None of the ones around Dayton have em whenever I go(I always check). Been using a 4x4 seine in my little creek but been wanting a cast net since last year. I have one on my BPS cart and a hair from pulling that trigger!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Thumbs

just picked up one in huber heights walmart - they had one left after mine.

all thumbs


----------



## sammerguy

Oxford walmart has them too.


----------



## Cat Mangler

I've checked Huber before but I must have really bad luck cuz they're out every time I go. Lol Oxfords a little bit of a ride for a cast net from Dayton, but I'll keep that in mind if I ain't found one before I make it down to Acton next.


Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## behole

chicken liver 7/o circle hook carolina rig, find the channel in a res. cast in it boom thats it easy peasy, blood bait and dough balls suck, chicken liver is like crack for channels, i like to soak it in garlic salt toughens up the liver plus the it has a bigger smell profile, but ive gotten pretty good at nailing channel cats, but flat heads? thats my new goal, also if you want bigger than a 10 pound channel the bigger ones go for cut bait and live bait , blue gill is good to use


----------



## Bandy

The only two I use are Strike King's Catfish Dynamite original and Sonny's blood bait. Started using dip baits six years ago. So far just caught Channel's on the stuff. In my use it only works in the streams/rivers. Target the UPSTREAM side of ANY structure you can fish ( log jams rock piles ect ). Creek mouths are good spots to. I seem to do best when the water is up.

When using dip worms, I greatly prefer to remove the treble and tie on a circle hook


----------



## canoe carp killer

I love using my minnow trap to catch minnows, creek chubs and the occasional sucker in them for bait. I've been taking each load I catch and outing them in a ziploc bag and adding different scents and things to the bags and throwing them in the freezer. Everything from liquid almond scent, vanilla extract,garlic, sugar, salt, canola oil and anything else I can think of all in different bags to try and find the "key" lol. I'll be trying these baits out on the Scioto river very soon.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Even gonna try taking the maynoise jar cleaned out and filled with scents and fish and then drill holes in it and tie near by shore where I'm fishing so it can "scent" up the area. Don't know if any of this will work but I like trying new things


----------

